# DEAD OF WINTER- The second Kate Jones thriller available NOW for .99!



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

*DEAD OF WINTER - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ZUJIDQ*

The second e-novella in the Kate Jones Thriller Series, DEAD OF WINTER picks up where BAD SPIRITS leaves off-

Kate Jones is hiding out in small town Alaska when she witnesses an execution-style murder. Convinced the killers are Salazar's men and desperate to stop them from finding her, she reports the crime to local law enforcement, hoping to put them off her trail so she can escape.

What she gets is Sam, an enigmatic officer with a mysterious past who's been assigned to watch over her as the hunt for the killers deepens.

Sam and Kate's obvious attraction to each other becomes a dangerous complication as Kate realizes the only way she can stay alive is to leave Alaska, trying to keep one step ahead of Salazar.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

DV-

Welcome again to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard reminder. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

I just got another 5-star review for DEAD OF WINTER! Check it out: http://amzn.to/p0s6H0 -What a great review!

DEAD OF WINTER - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ZUJIDQ

The next e-novella in the Kate Jones Thriller Series, DEAD OF WINTER picks up where BAD SPIRITS leaves off-

Kate Jones is hiding out in small town Alaska when she witnesses an execution-style murder. Convinced the killers are Salazar's men and desperate to stop them from finding her, she reports the crime to local law enforcement, hoping to put them off her trail so she can escape.

What she gets is Sam, an enigmatic officer with a mysterious past who's been assigned to watch over her as the hunt for the killers deepens.

Sam and Kate's obvious attraction to each other becomes a dangerous complication as Kate realizes the only way she can stay alive is to leave Alaska, trying to keep one step ahead of Salazar.


----------



## theladydarlene (Aug 16, 2011)

I loved this story! Sam is the ulitmate hero, strong, intelligent, and yet sensitive and intuitive. The fast-pace adds to the suspense. Many lovely layers unfold as the heroine, Kate, discovers who is after her and why.


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks so much, theladydarlene! I've gotten a lot of "fan mail" for Sam   A new story has been pinging around my brain that will bring him back into Kate's life...stay tuned.
Take care,
DV


----------



## aliM (Aug 5, 2011)

Dead of Winter is part of the Bad Spirits series with Kate Jones, a woman on the run from her drug lord ex-boyfriend. Once again Kate, who thought she was safe in Alaska, finds her life threatened by her ex who's discovered her whereabouts. Leaving Alaska is especially difficult for her because she's met a wonderful man in Sam, the sheriff assigned to protect her. 
Berkom's Sam is a wonderful character addition to Kate's story. Like all of her Kate Jones novellas, Dead of Winter is action-packed and a fun read.


----------



## I love books (Aug 12, 2011)

Sounds intriguing, DV! Congrats!


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks, aliM- I'm happy you like the series (and Sam  )!
Take care,
DV


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks, Shadonna. Love your book cover 
Have a great day!
DV


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

*DEAD OF WINTER - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ZUJIDQ* The next e-novella in the Kate Jones Thriller Series, DEAD OF WINTER picks up where BAD SPIRITS leaves off-

Kate Jones is hiding out in small town Alaska when she witnesses an execution-style murder. Convinced the killers are Salazar's men and desperate to stop them from finding her, she reports the crime to local law enforcement, hoping to put them off her trail so she can escape.

What she gets is Sam, an enigmatic officer with a mysterious past who's been assigned to watch over her as the hunt for the killers deepens.

Sam and Kate's obvious attraction to each other becomes a dangerous complication as Kate realizes the only way she can stay alive is to leave Alaska, trying to keep one step ahead of Salazar.


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

*DEAD OF WINTER * - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ZUJIDQ The next e-novella in the Kate Jones Thriller Series, DEAD OF WINTER picks up where BAD SPIRITS leaves off-

Kate Jones is hiding out in small town Alaska when she witnesses an execution-style murder. Convinced the killers are Salazar's men and desperate to stop them from finding her, she reports the crime to local law enforcement, hoping to put them off her trail so she can escape.

What she gets is Sam, an enigmatic officer with a mysterious past who's been assigned to watch over her as the hunt for the killers deepens.

Sam and Kate's obvious attraction to each other becomes a dangerous complication as Kate realizes the only way she can stay alive is to leave Alaska, trying to keep one step ahead of Salazar.


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

DEAD OF WINTER - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ZUJIDQ

The next e-novella in the Kate Jones Thriller Series, DEAD OF WINTER picks up where BAD SPIRITS leaves off-

Kate Jones is hiding out in small town Alaska when she witnesses an execution-style murder. Convinced the killers are Salazar's men and desperate to stop them from finding her, she reports the crime to local law enforcement, hoping to put them off her trail so she can escape.

What she gets is Sam, an enigmatic officer with a mysterious past who's been assigned to watch over her as the hunt for the killers deepens.

Sam and Kate's obvious attraction to each other becomes a dangerous complication as Kate realizes the only way she can stay alive is to leave Alaska, trying to keep one step ahead of Salazar.


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

*DEAD OF WINTER - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ZUJIDQ*
The next e-novella in the Kate Jones Thriller Series, DEAD OF WINTER picks up where BAD SPIRITS leaves off-

Kate Jones is hiding out in small town Alaska when she witnesses an execution-style murder. Convinced the killers are Salazar's men and desperate to stop them from finding her, she reports the crime to local law enforcement, hoping to put them off her trail so she can escape.

What she gets is Sam, an enigmatic officer with a mysterious past who's been assigned to watch over her as the hunt for the killers deepens.

Sam and Kate's obvious attraction to each other becomes a dangerous complication as Kate realizes the only way she can stay alive is to leave Alaska, trying to keep one step ahead of Salazar.


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

*DEAD OF WINTER* has a NEW cover!



What do you think?


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

I've just been interviewed by David Wisehart on Kindle Author: http://bit.ly/ofISkR Please stop by and check it out!


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

*DEAD OF WINTER - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ZUJIDQ*

The second novella in the Kate Jones Thriller Series, DEAD OF WINTER picks up where BAD SPIRITS leaves off-

Kate Jones is hiding out in small town Alaska when she witnesses an execution-style murder. Convinced the killers are Salazar's men and desperate to stop them from finding her, she reports the crime to local law enforcement, hoping to put them off her trail so she can escape.

What she gets is Sam, an enigmatic officer with a mysterious past who's been assigned to watch over her as the hunt for the killers deepens.

Sam and Kate's obvious attraction to each other becomes a dangerous complication as Kate realizes the only way she can stay alive is to leave Alaska, trying to keep one step ahead of Salazar.

*"Edge of your seat action. Superb writing with great character development..." - Vicki Drake "Vicki D." *


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm being interviewed at Morgen Bailey's writing blog today. Stop by and check it out!
http://morgenbailey.wordpress.com/2011/10/24/blog-interview-no-166-with-author-dv-berkom/
Thanks!


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

An excerpt from *DEAD OF WINTER*:

It never had a chance.

The burnt red of the fox's fur stood out against the white background. Blood saturated the snow. I wanted to look away, but found myself morbidly fascinated by the rabbit's death throes. The fox lifted its head from the rabbit's neck and watched, almost bemused, as the small paws kicked at empty space.

Finally, it stilled. The fox bent its head and began to rip off bits of fur. I turned and walked past the gory scene. 
It fit my state of mind.

Daylight was scarce this time of year, and I quickened my pace to make it back to my rig before dark. I needed this hike today. Normally, I'd be leading a group of guests on a hike from the local hotel, but business was soft this time of year, and I wanted to keep my guiding abilities sharp. Hiking alone always honed my awareness of my surroundings and allowed me to forget my past. 
For a while.

I fell into a rhythmic stride, comforted by the crunch of the snow under my feet. As I rounded the corner that marked the lonely stretch of wilderness that lay between me and the roughed in trailhead, I noticed movement to my right. Thinking it was probably more wildlife trying to break through some ice in a nearby pond, I stopped.

A series of odd grunts punctuated the silence. It was still early in the season, so the possibility it might be a late-to-hibernate bear was real, but not necessarily the only explanation. Silently, I moved in the direction of the noise, peering at the frozen pond through winter-stripped alders.

There were three men; two standing and one on his knees on a gray tarp. It took me a minute to realize what was happening. The sharp report of the gun flushed a small murder of ravens from a nearby tree. The man on his knees crumpled forward.

Unable to breathe, I dropped to a squat behind the trees, scanning the area for better cover.

The barren white landscape held no place to hide.


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

*DEAD OF WINTER * - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ZUJIDQ


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

To learn more about D.V. Berkom or the Kate Jones adventure Series, go to http://www.dvberkom.com . Download Bad Spirits Book 1 for FREE (PDF). You can access it on the front page or on the Books page.
Enjoy!


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Check out my new blog post on The Unpredictable Muse: Inside the Mind of a Killer: Researching your Antagonist

http://theunpredictablemuse.blogspot.com/2011/11/inside-mind-of-killer-researching-your.html


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

I just got a great new review for DEAD OF WINTER by author Todd Fonseca:

"...Berkom's writing is crisp and fast paced. Her descriptions are so refined and precise I could almost fell the chill and tension Kate experienced each step of the way. Action packed with a heart pounding rate, this brief novel is like a episode of 24 and keeps the reader on the edge of their seat.

I enjoyed this series even more than the first as Berkom has added to the action by introducing some depth through a romantic interest. The pacing is balanced well with no hint of the dues ex machina elements that were occasionally found in the first series of books. The Kindle price is an unbelievable value. You won't be disappointed if you check out this series."


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

*DEAD OF WINTER*

"...Edge of your seat action. Superb writing with great character development..." Vicki Drake, Reviewer


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Happy Holidays!


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Happy New Year!


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

To learn more about D.V. Berkom or the Kate Jones adventure Series, go to http://www.dvberkom.com . Download BAD SPIRITS Book 1 for FREE (PDF). You can access it on the front page or on the Books page.
Enjoy!


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Read BAD SPIRITS (Books 1-5) the first novella in the Kate Jones Thriller series for FREE- http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Spirits-Novella-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004Z1N2GE

DEAD OF WINTER is the second novella in the series.


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

DEAD OF WINTER - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ZUJIDQ The next e-novella in the Kate Jones Thriller Series, DEAD OF WINTER picks up where BAD SPIRITS leaves off-

Kate Jones is hiding out in small town Alaska when she witnesses an execution-style murder. Convinced the killers are Salazar's men and desperate to stop them from finding her, she reports the crime to local law enforcement, hoping to put them off her trail so she can escape.

What she gets is Sam, an enigmatic officer with a mysterious past who's been assigned to watch over her as the hunt for the killers deepens.

Sam and Kate's obvious attraction to each other becomes a dangerous complication as Kate realizes the only way she can stay alive is to leave Alaska, trying to keep one step ahead of Salazar.


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Find out why readers fell in love with Sam, in DEAD OF WINTER. Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Dead-Winter-Jones-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004ZUJIDQ


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

The second e-novella in the Kate Jones Thriller Series, DEAD OF WINTER picks up where BAD SPIRITS leaves off-

Kate Jones is hiding out in small town Alaska when she witnesses an execution-style murder. Convinced the killers are Salazar's men and desperate to stop them from finding her, she reports the crime to local law enforcement, hoping to put them off her trail so she can escape.

What she gets is Sam, an enigmatic officer with a mysterious past who's been assigned to watch over her as the hunt for the killers deepens. 

Sam and Kate's obvious attraction to each other becomes a dangerous complication as Kate realizes the only way she can stay alive is to leave Alaska, trying to keep one step ahead of Salazar.


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

DEAD OF WINTER

"Edge of your seat action. Superb writing with great character development..." Vicky Drake, reviewer


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

*DEAD OF WINTER - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ZUJIDQ*
The second e-novella in the Kate Jones Thriller Series, DEAD OF WINTER picks up where BAD SPIRITS leaves off-

Kate Jones is hiding out in small town Alaska when she witnesses an execution-style murder. Convinced the killers are Salazar's men and desperate to stop them from finding her, she reports the crime to local law enforcement, hoping to put them off her trail so she can escape.

What she gets is Sam, an enigmatic officer with a mysterious past who's been assigned to watch over her as the hunt for the killers deepens.

Sam and Kate's obvious attraction to each other becomes a dangerous complication as Kate realizes the only way she can stay alive is to leave Alaska, trying to keep one step ahead of Salazar.


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Read the first Kate Jones thriller, BAD SPRITS for FREE!!! Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Spirits-Novella-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004Z1N2GE Enjoy!


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

"...Each installment is more exiting than the last." - Brian Yelland, review for DEAD OF WINTER, the second Kate Jones novella.


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

*DEAD OF WINTER - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ZUJIDQ*The second e-novella in the Kate Jones Thriller Series, DEAD OF WINTER picks up where BAD SPIRITS leaves off-

Kate Jones is hiding out in small town Alaska when she witnesses an execution-style murder. Convinced the killers are Salazar's men and desperate to stop them from finding her, she reports the crime to local law enforcement, hoping to put them off her trail so she can escape.

What she gets is Sam, an enigmatic officer with a mysterious past who's been assigned to watch over her as the hunt for the killers deepens.

Sam and Kate's obvious attraction to each other becomes a dangerous complication as Kate realizes the only way she can stay alive is to leave Alaska, trying to keep one step ahead of Salazar.


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Praise for *Dead of Winter:*
"...Add to that the non-stop action and you have a story that's impossible to put down." _- Vicki Drake _

You can find it here: *http://www.amazon.com/Dead-Winter-Jones-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004ZUJIDQ*


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Another 5* review for Dead of Winter, the 2nd book in the best-selling Kate Jones thriller series!

"...Wow, I'm hooked on Kate's Jones exploits. I haven't found a series that has pulled me in so quick in a long time. In Dead Winter Kate's chemistry with Sam, is steamy. Unfortunately, Kate has to leave the cold of Alaska when hit men show up to take her life. Please keep writing about Kate and I'll keep reading." -- _Eric Kleve, Reviewer _

Click here for more on Dead of Winter:* http://www.amazon.com/Dead-Winter-Jones-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004ZUJIDQ*


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

More praise for *Dead of Winter*, the 2nd novella in the best-selling Kate Jones Thriller series!

"...Edge of your seat action. Superb writing with great character development..." _Vicki Drake, reviewer, Night Owl Reviews_

Click on the link to download your copy! http://www.amazon.com/Dead-Winter-Jones-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004ZUJIDQ


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

*DEAD OF WINTER - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ZUJIDQ*

The second e-novella in the Kate Jones Thriller Series, DEAD OF WINTER picks up where BAD SPIRITS leaves off-

Kate Jones is hiding out in small town Alaska when she witnesses an execution-style murder. Convinced the killers are Salazar's men and desperate to stop them from finding her, she reports the crime to local law enforcement, hoping to put them off her trail so she can escape.

What she gets is Sam, an enigmatic officer with a mysterious past who's been assigned to watch over her as the hunt for the killers deepens.

Sam and Kate's obvious attraction to each other becomes a dangerous complication as Kate realizes the only way she can stay alive is to leave Alaska, trying to keep one step ahead of Salazar.


----------



## dvberkom (Jan 3, 2011)

Another GREAT review for *Dead of Winter*!

"...Without having a spoiler, the author does a good job of continuing the story - the action pretty much starts within a minute of starting the story and literally doesn't end. As a stereotypical guy, I usually don't enjoy, or read much of, fiction that has a female as the main character - mainly because I can't relate to them. However, D.V. Berkom is one good storyteller and I am looking forward to reading the continuing saga of Kate Jones." ~_Michael Gallagher, Top Amazon Reviewer_

Here's the link to download your copy: *http://www.amazon.com/Dead-Winter-Jones-Thriller-ebook/dp/B004ZUJIDQ*


----------

